# Hilfe bei Sytemstart - filesystem und grub probleme

## b.straatmann

hallo,

ich bin ein relativ neuer linux nutzer und hab mich an gentoo herrangetraut, die installation war mit der online doku kien problem, hab alles gemacht wie beschrieben. jetzt habe ich grub installiert erst mit hintergrundbild, hat nicht funtioniert, habe die live cd rein und das hintergiirundbild deaktiviert. naja grub zeigt mir jetzt zwar die bootoptionen, aber bootet trotzdem nicht. naja denn fehler hab ich schon denke ich in grub.conf steht default 0, timeout 10, root (hd0,0), kernel (hd0,0) /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-rc3 root=/dev/hda3. so andere im grub beim booten den kernelpfad auf kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 bootet er. muÃte ich also in der grub.conf noch Ã¤ndern ist richitg oder?

so nun mein anderes problem, boot grub komme ich zum einhÃ¤ngen des filesystems, kommt filesystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad:  also die aussgabe sie foldendermaÃen aus:

* Checking root filesystem...

fsck.etx3: No such fiel or directory while trying to open /dev/hda3

/dev/hda3:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 

filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem ( an not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, an you might try running e2fsck with an alternative superblock:

    e2fsck - 8193 <device>

* Fielsystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad: 

Give root password for maintenance

(ot type Control-D for normal startup):                       <---- reboot

also ich weiÃ keine antwort auf die sache trotz vieler durchsuchten foren.

bitte helft mir, danke im vorraus.

gruss,

bjÃ¶rn

----------

## slick

Zu Deinem zweiten Problem, schau mal bitte im Häufige Probleme und Lösungen-Thread, ganz oben, "Partition will nicht mounten", da sind mehrere Links dazu. Ggf. in diesen Threads nochmal dazu fragen.

----------

## b.straatmann

hallo slick,

erstmal danke für deine antwort.  du hast in einem anderen beitrag geschrieben:

Verfasst am: Mi Apr 13, 2005 8:28 pm    Titel:  	Antworten mit Zitat

Dir fehlt der devfsd, der wird seit dem Release 2005.0 nicht mehr automatisch mitinstalliert, wahrscheinlich weil man udev benutzen sollte.

Lösung: Von CD booten, ins System chrooten und emerge devfsd ausführen. Oder halt die Alternative udev ansehen.

EDIT:

siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327790.html

ich boote von cd, nur welche befehle brauche ich dann ist es dann sinnvoll die optionen auf:

Zitat:

(Mit einem 2.6.x Kernel)

File systems --->

Pseudo Filesystems --->

[*] /proc file system support

[*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

[*] Automatically mount at boot

[*] /dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs

[*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

zu setzen und dann neu zu komplieren, was muß man da noch zusätzlich alles machen?

oder wie geht das mit dem udev -ohne auto mount- einfach nur emerge udev und das wars dann?

sorry das ich so schwer von begriff bin, aber ich gelobbe besserung  :Smile: 

danke björn

----------

## slick

Also wenn Du devfs nutzen möchtest setzte die Kerneloptionen wie Du beschrieben hast, compilieren neu und installiere den devfsd mit emerge devfsd. Da brauchst Du dann auch keine besonderen Kerneloptionen.

Da ich momentan kein udev benutze, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.

PS: Bitte nutze den BB-Code für Code- und Zitat-Blöcke, das macht alles besser lesbar.

----------

## b.straatmann

danke für deine schnelle antwort, werd mich in zukunft bemühen mich mit den hier üblichen schreibweisen auszudrücken. 

also nochmal für doofe, ich leg die cd ein, boote bis livecd root# dann welche befehle? wie mounte ich die platten mit mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot und dann?

muß ich mit dem emerge devfsd noch was machen?in rc.conf oder so? ich hab doch keinen plan. steinige mich bitte nicht  :Wink: 

danke für antwort!!!!

bye bjöen

----------

## slick

Du bootest von CD, richtest das Netzwerk ein. Du brauchst ja Netz für das emerge dann. Dann mountest Du die Platten "igendwo" hin. Natürlich auch Proc. Dann sorgst Du dafür das das Netz auch "drin" geht und chrootest rein und installierst devfsd. Anpassungen an Configs sind nicht notwendig. Ggf. noch neuer Kernel, aber wenn dann in der chroot-Umgebung:

```
mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc

chroot  /mnt/gentoo

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge devfsd

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make

// dann kernel installieren,z.B. cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz ; cp System.map /boot

exit

// umount proc und partitionen

// reboot
```

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich würde udev benutzen.

Das gleiche Problem hatte ein Freund von mir auch mit der 2005.0 installation. 

Einfach den support für das dev filesystem aus dem Kernel nehmen und neustarten (ohne emerge devfsd)

Man kann noch ein wenig mit der rc-config rumspielen: /etc/conf.d/rc

aber es sollte so schon laufen.

Für nen Server lohnt sich udev nicht, aber wenn du häufiger mit USB-Sticks und anderen USB-Geräten hantierst, dann lohnt sich udev schon.

----------

## b.straatmann

hi anarcho,

ja ich hantiere oefters mit usb geraeten, kannst du mir detailiert schildern, wie ich es anstellen soll, wie schon geschrieben ich bin anfaenger und raff im mom sehr wenig  :Smile: 

danke!

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Hauptseite

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev -> das vielleicht mal ausdrucken, da man ja mit der live CD so schlecht seinen Browser starten kann.

----------

## Anarcho

Was? Klar kann man mit der LiveCD nen Browser starten:

1. mittels ALT+F2 auf die 2. Konsole wechseln

2. gdm starten: /etc/init.d/gdm start

3. links mit grafik starten: links -g www.gentoo.org

4. staunen  :Twisted Evil: 

Zum Thema:

Die Grundfunktionen sind recht schnell erledigt:

im kernel unter Filesystems->pseudo-fs den support für devfs ausschalten

gucken ob udev installiert ist:

emerge udev -pv

emerge -C devfsd (falls du schon emerged hast)

optional: die /etc/conf.d/rc bearbeiten

reboot

Danach kannst du anfangen für die usb-devices regel anzulegen.

Falls es nicht klappen sollte, kann ich mal meine /etc/conf.d/rc posten.

----------

